# Connecting DVD player to monitor?



## tj1910612 (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi,

I have a DVD player with Coax, composite video/rca audio and Composite/Progressive scan (the Red Green Blue ones) outputs.

I want to connect it to my PC monitor, which has HDMI, DVI and VGA inputs (preferable to use VGA as it's the only free input). I've tried using a simple adapter (http://www.cheap-battery.com/bzc032.html) which I wasn't sure would work - I bought it to try as it was dirt cheap - and sure enough it doesn't.

Anyone know any tried and tested ways to do this? Or would it work out cheaper if I bite the bullet and splash out on a new HDMI DVD player?

Thanks

edit: I know I may be asked "Why not play movies on your PC??"

I do a lot of the time, however I don't run my PC 24/7, it does make a fair bit of noise, and I'd like to stick a movie on and not worry too much about wasted power if (sorry, when) I fall asleep.


----------

